# Trout Clubs/Lakes



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have been serching for a club or a place to trout fish. Something private or a club to join that has trout fishing on it property. All I can find are places that want $700 dollars to join and you have to spent $300 a month in there club house . That is [email protected]&%$. What happen to clubs that just like to fish. So my question is does anyone know of any places like this, that a normal working man can afford to go and maybe take his kids.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Forgot to mention I am liove in the canton area. Thanks.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Why Bother!! Just buy gas and lodging and go fishing in better places than stocked trout clubs dude! I wouldn't waste my dime on powder noser clubs as they are geared for well off snobish type.
There are plenty of places to fish with out giving to ripoffers!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

The bad news... A couple years ago I researched about every trout club in Ohio that I could find. Nothing like what you mentioned exists... along with the initiation fees, there is always the recurring need to spend money on the membership AND clubhouse/dining. I was sord of looking for the same thing it sounds like you are... just initiation fee and membership price per year. The added expense of monthly or yearly need to spend X amount of dollars clubhouse/eating made it really suck.

The good news... Cold Creek Trout Camp is just $5 a day for anyone wanting to fish. I have caught Browns, Brooks, Rainbows, big steel, pike, smallmouth bass - fish every bit as nice as the private clubs. It isn't an ideal fly fishing location - but you can do it, and for the price you can't beat it.

If dead set on a private club, I believe this was the lowest cost one I found;
http://www.pinelaketroutclub.com/memb.html


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

CoolWater said:


> The bad news... A couple years ago I researched about every trout club in Ohio that I could find. Nothing like what you mentioned exists... along with the initiation fees, there is always the recurring need to spend money on the membership AND clubhouse/dining. I was sord of looking for the same thing it sounds like you are... just initiation fee and membership price per year. The added expense of monthly or yearly need to spend X amount of dollars clubhouse/eating made it really suck.
> 
> The good news... Cold Creek Trout Camp is just $5 a day for anyone wanting to fish. I have caught Browns, Brooks, Rainbows, big steel, pike, smallmouth bass - fish every bit as nice as the private clubs. It isn't an ideal fly fishing location - but you can do it, and for the price you can't beat it.
> 
> ...


 I just checked out their web sight. This place looks awesome!!! I think im going to have to take a drive next weekend. Do you know if you can shore fish?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Not sure if your referring to Pine Lake or Cold Creek?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry CoolWater, I was referring to Cold Creek Trout Camp.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

CoolWater said:


> The good news... Cold Creek Trout Camp is just $5 a day for anyone wanting to fish. I have caught Browns, Brooks, Rainbows, big steel, pike, smallmouth bass - fish every bit as nice as the private clubs. It isn't an ideal fly fishing location - but you can do it, and for the price you can't beat it.[/url]


i just went today. spotted one steelie. slow flow, nothing going. some guys earlier were having luck though. 
when did you catch the brook?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know down in SW Ohio, there are several lower dollar joints that stock trout in the spring and fall only but once you get to a place that can keep them healthy year round, the price goes up quickly and BTW, $700 a year to get in is probably the cheapest i have ever heard of as far as the dozen or so trout clubs I know up, Wolf Creek, Zanesville Rod and Gun, Castalia, Ceder Run,Rockwell, Mertensia Springs, Pine Lake, Briarwood, Spring run just to name a few. Most have 10+ year waiting lists as well. 

Good luck on the hunt!
Salmonid


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

You can't really target the brooks or browns... you just get lucky now and then and get one. My most recent brook was just a couple weeks back, most recent brown was in November.

Here's my biggest Brook caught back in 2006;


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

This is the Brown from this past November... this fish might end up in one of their coming ads, owner took a picture of the catch. Was a pretty fish.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

nice fish man i only caught a few rainbows and a 2 browns there. what do you use?


----------

